# MS Hunter - Review



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I have been using the MS Hunter exclusively for the last 4 weeks while participating in the 4 Week Mono-Sling Challenge (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/107665-4-week-mono-sling-challenge/) and figured I should do a quick review of it!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I believe I could shoot that one for four weeks.lol! That's an awesome frame. Looks really solid, thanks for the review


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That was a nicely done review.

High praise to say it's hard to move on to another slingshot after four weeks!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

I've been trying to buy a new slingshot every few weeks. One reason I joined the forum was the fact that this may be the only venue available to trade with other members or find custom made slingshots. Otherwise I've been limited to buying from a very limited online list of dealers..... i.e. Proshot U.K., Simple shot. All this to say that in my "wish list" from Proshot UK, the MS Hunter is next on my list. I've watched more videos of people shooting this particular slingshot than I can count. Can't wait to add one to my puny, yet growing collection.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the review! Yah that frame looks very solid. Is it heavy? Looks heavy.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

One of my favorite frames :thumbsup:

Next is going to be green.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Covert5 said:


> Thanks for the review! Yah that frame looks very solid. Is it heavy? Looks heavy.


Definitely solid! Personally, I wouldn't say it's heavy but no doubt it's heavier than HDPE, wood or polycarbonate frames if that is what you are used to. MS Hunter is .5lbs. It's actually lighter than my custom Scorpion. It's the same weight as the simple-shot Hammer (without arm brace), G10 Target Dragon and the PPO (another cast aluminum). For lighter comparisons, my Gen 2 Scout with FlipClips is 0.35lbs, Koehler Flat Cat Pro is 0.45lbs, PC Scorpion is 0.35lbs and the new Axiom Ocularis is 0.2lbs.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Bama Murdock said:


> I've been trying to buy a new slingshot every few weeks. One reason I joined the forum was the fact that this may be the only venue available to trade with other members or find custom made slingshots. Otherwise I've been limited to buying from a very limited online list of dealers..... i.e. Proshot U.K., Simple shot. All this to say that in my "wish list" from Proshot UK, the MS Hunter is next on my list. I've watched more videos of people shooting this particular slingshot than I can count. Can't wait to add one to my puny, yet growing collection.


imo it is a worthy inclusion and is in my top 5 slings right now. Hope you enjoy it when you finally get one!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Kalevala said:


> One of my favorite frames :thumbsup:
> 
> Next is going to be green.


Sweeet! The next time I order from ProShot I'm considering getting some other clips since they are offered separately in different colours!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Good review bud how do you find the band attachment?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Mr Brooks said:


> Good review bud how do you find the band attachment?


The band attachment works great! The knurled thumb screws make it easy to swap out bands. Get the bands centered on the aiming dimps and tighten it down.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

My only gripe with ANY band attachment is that you can't really have much more length in the bands than needed. Then again, it's not really necessary to cut longer bands. 
I agree though, the band attachment of the ms hunter is great, now need for tools, and wide enough to inspire confidence. I also got the nice orange one! When my hand heals, I will also Do a review after I shoot it a bit.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I’ve found tightening by hand not enough to hold the bands secure and I have to pinch them up with pliers this is worse with some latex more than others. After loosing faith in the clamps I went to wrap and tuck, I really like the convex tips and aiming dimp on this catty but for wrap and tuck found the shape of the tips and band groove awful! I love this frame but don’t shoot it very often because this.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

What thickness latex are you using? I used the clamps with some thin latex and it held it just fine :/ maybe the clamps are not a good enough fit to the attachment groove? I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

The clips aren't really a snug fit with nothing in them there is still a gap when tightened.. I find the natural colour latex to be a bit slicker and more of a problem. After taking a couple of bands to the face I now always use pliers, and fear the over tightening will ruin the thread in time :-(


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am going to check the tolerances in mine in a sec and come back to you mate.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Just checked. With no latex in the clips, they sit flush and nice. But do tell me, when you insert the bands, do you insert them till they touch the screw? If noymt, then try it. Moreover, it's a good idea to center the bands while the clips are removed from the frame, and only then, carefully, position the clips, the screw, and tighten. The bands really shouldn't come off, even if pulled straight up. I tried it with theraband gold, which is a bit thinner than 0.03 latex.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for checking buddy..if yours sit flush this is the problem, mine don't and yeah I sit the bands up to the thread. Tbg holds better than .65 precise or milky latex but not trustworthy unless tool tightened.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Mr Brooks said:


> Thanks for checking buddy..if yours sit flush this is the problem, mine don't and yeah I sit the bands up to the thread. Tbg holds better than .65 precise or milky latex but not trustworthy unless tool tightened.


You should contact proshot and inform them about it. The first and easiest step would be to try a new set of clips, and then the frame. I am sure they're gonna make it right.
I shot no more than 10 shots with the hunter, because of the 4 week challenge, and I'm in love with it, it's less comfortable than the scorpion, but it's looks are gorgeous. I also like the aiming dimple. The only thing troubling me is fork width. I will have to find a new anchor point for it.
Oh, and it would be nice to get an HDPE version of it. Really, why don't proshot make plastic versions too?


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I could try pro shot but Ive had it a while now. I had excepted it as it is.. the threads are slightly off center to the tips although I can't see this makes a difference the dimps don't quite line up.
Do you use a different anchor for different width frames?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

The few shots I took with the ms hunter were with a different anchor, yes. Either higher up my cheek bone, close to the eye, or somewhere to the ear, didn't shot it enough to know for sure exactly though. With the same anchor as with the scorpion, the shot went too high. Extremely easy to hit dead center horizontally with this frame though, and from tomorrow it will be my next frame to live with for 28 days


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Mr Brooks said:


> I could try pro shot but Ive had it a while now. I had excepted it as it is.. the threads are slightly off center to the tips although I can't see this makes a difference the dimps don't quite line up.
> Do you use a different anchor for different width frames?


Thats really strange that your clips don't tighten down enough! Personally I would still go back to ProShot and at least find out if they have had this happen on any other MS Hunters and see what they can do.

Have you tried swapping the screws to see if the threads are any better that way?


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I tried swapping them over with no real difference. I’ll contact them and see what they say????


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Excellent review Thanks


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Just something that is personal opinion on this frame. Pics don't do it justice, it's way more beautiful up close. I don't know about you guys, but I can't shoot an ugly frame. Aesthetics above function all the way. Only thing being, that the ms hunter does combine form and function


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

skropi said:


> Just something that is personal opinion on this frame. Pics don't do it justice, it's way more beautiful up close. I don't know about you guys, but I can't shoot an ugly frame. Aesthetics above function all the way. Only thing being, that the ms hunter does combine form and function


I recall a quote I used to use....made this one up myself....Life is too short to ride an ugly horse.....same goes for slingshots but I have rode some really ugly horses that out performed the high dollar fancy horses. Same for slingshots...The Big Iron wasn't pretty before I powder coated it but shot well just the same. Just like a woman, if she's ugly enough no one will want to steal her from you.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Lol JR. By the way, the Big Iron is NOT ugly. It has a unique charm in its simplicity.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

skropi said:


> Lol JR. By the way, the Big Iron is NOT ugly. It has a unique charm in its simplicity.


As I alluded to, the powder coating certainly improved is looks. Especially the untouched prototype that began to rust or the one I covered with spray on truck bed liner....then the one I dipped in red tool handle grip...The powder coating was/is a must.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep, and it looks way more professional with the powder coating as an added bonus


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Mr Brooks said:


> I tried swapping them over with no real difference. I'll contact them and see what they say


Hello Mr. Brooks,

Not experienced this problem yet. Please contact them for sure. If necessary make a video or shoot some pictures to clarify the problem. I don't know their processes, but I guess a pair of clips were switched up. When doing integrated clips I pair and mark matching clips, sides and slingshots. Anyway an accidental switch may happen. Please let me know what was the response.

Thank you to let me know this issue! Sorry for that!

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello SamuraiSamoht 

Let me say a huge thank you for the review and helping shooters with all the information about this slingshot and shooting in general! I was excitedly reading many of the thoughts about accuracy, just as discussion about anchor points. I hope your challenge becomes the norm for testing a slingshot frame or improving shooting technique. Even if the idea was presented your move is truly inspirational for future shooters.

Have a good day,

Mark


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nah Mark, WE thank you for your beautiful design. If only you made the fork width.....a bit wider....I wouldn't have to raise my anchor. Anyway, today I shot it almost exclusively, and even though I can't grip the pouch securely because of pain in my index finger, I got used to it easily. Very nice frame and attachment system, and very very pocketable.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

skropi said:


> Nah Mark, WE thank you for your beautiful design. If only you made the fork width.....a bit wider....I wouldn't have to raise my anchor. Anyway, today I shot it almost exclusively, and even though I can't grip the pouch securely because of pain in my index finger, I got used to it easily. Very nice frame and attachment system, and very very pocketable.


Hi Skorpi,

Thanks for sharing your thoughts! Behind ear draw (bands close to cheek - semi butterfly) and distance shooting TTF can really benefit from the setup. There are already great slingshots on the market, but less of them focusing on these styles. On the other hand smaller forks are proven to be effective for competition shooters as well. Might be a challenge at first, but for some shooters cheek anchor results in better accuracy gain over time. I'm glad you are trying and hope you can use your experiences for the future.

Have a good day,

Mark


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Tremoside said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Nah Mark, WE thank you for your beautiful design. If only you made the fork width.....a bit wider....I wouldn't have to raise my anchor. Anyway, today I shot it almost exclusively, and even though I can't grip the pouch securely because of pain in my index finger, I got used to it easily. Very nice frame and attachment system, and very very pocketable.
> ...


I am shooting it exclusively now. I just anchor on the cheek bone instead of under it, and all is good. So I don't mind anymore about fork width. In fact I am very accurate with it, but this probably has more to do with me slowly going above absolute beginner than the frame. 
I started with a floating anchor a la Bill Hays, and I will surely re-visit the style when I feel confident that I am the best I can be with a fixed anchor. Till then I concentrate only on one thing so as not to delay progress


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Tremoside said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> > I tried swapping them over with no real difference. I'll contact them and see what they say
> ...


Thanks for the reply bud..tbh I don't like to complain this late in the game, I tried to fix the problem by glue thin strips of leather in the clamp and it helped a bit but for piece of mind I'll still nip them up bit.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Not having any problems with clamps so far. Usually 1 mm thick latex works perfect with all sorts of clamps and with this too. When using 0,72 or something like that, I double thickness with extra piece of latex or folding it.


----------

